# Nikon FF mirrorless -- someone made a paper mockup. Yeah.



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

File under ree-diculous:

https://petapixel.com/2018/07/30/this-is-a-paper-mockup-of-the-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless-camera/





- A


----------



## ethanz (Jul 30, 2018)

Nikon users


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2018)

If you’re going to create a mockup, at least have the decency to make it edible!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Nikon users



I think it's fun. I post PS-hacked-together superposition comparisons all the time.

But without comparison to another body side by side, it's hard to peg how big this thing really is. Looks like a stout enough grip, but I wonder if it's too close to the lens mount like the A7/A9 bodies are.

- A


----------



## Aglet (Aug 2, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I think it's fun. I post PS-hacked-together superposition comparisons all the time.
> 
> But without comparison to another body side by side, it's hard to peg how big this thing really is. Looks like a stout enough grip, but I wonder if it's too close to the lens mount like the A7/A9 bodies are.
> 
> - A



One would hope such a long-experienced camera mfr would get that part of it correct.
size of lens barrel near mount matters as much.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 2, 2018)

All the size comparison pics you need are now here:
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/31/nikon-mirrorless-camera-vs-nikon-d7000-size-comparison.aspx/

A few shots from NR copied below. Looks like a decently chunky grip, but the mount seems perilously close to it -- much like the A7 in that regard. One wonders if there will be much room for fingers with larger 77/82mm barrel pro lenses attached.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2018)

I agree. But with ergonomics, few mm can make a lot of difference in how comfortable it is to hold so the mock-up only needs to be a fraction out to turn it from comfortable to nightmare.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 3, 2018)

There''s a whole pile of new size comparison images on NR now:
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/08/02/...-comparisons-based-on-the-latest-teaser.aspx/

here's dimensions based on hot shoe. Image is from article linked above.






Looks like there's a good size grip and enough clearance for banana fingers.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow. That's a committed level of interest, people. Thanks for the forward, Aglet.

So why go that much bigger than the FF required 43mm image circle? They aren't going medium format big with the sensor, so is the added real estate just for larger aperture glass to have to physical room to control/capture/protect a large rear element?

Or are they pulling some nuts APS-H but in reverse (i.e. slightly _larger_ than FF)... for what? What upside could possibly be worth the staggering additional cost a one-off sized sensor would run them?

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 3, 2018)

Aglet said:


> There''s a whole pile of new size comparison images on NR now:
> https://nikonrumors.com/2018/08/02/...-comparisons-based-on-the-latest-teaser.aspx/
> 
> here's dimensions based on hot shoe. Image is from article linked above.
> ...



Is that banana from Guatemala or India? We need an indication of size


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 3, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Wow. That's a committed level of interest, people. Thanks for the forward, Aglet.
> 
> So why go that much bigger than the FF required 43mm image circle? They aren't going medium format big with the sensor, so is the added real estate just for larger aperture glass to have to physical room to control/capture/protect a large rear element?
> 
> ...



On option would be the like the Panasonic GH5s - you can shoot different formats while minimising impact on IQ. For example, on a 6k x 3k sensor, if you want to go 1:1 you have to crop to 3k x 3k, but with a larger sensor you could do it in-camera at 4.5k x 4.5k.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 4, 2018)

They may be allowing plenty of room for IBIS sensor movement to provide greater stabilizing effect on longer focal lengths which would require more sensor movement. Hardware ability in this area is pretty good these days but could be improved for longer lenses.

I doubt they'd borrow a trick from Pentax that also allows you to shift sensor position to adjust composition a little. That Pentax trick is kind of like have a lens with some X-Y shift ability and can be useful when shooting with a tripod.

Bigger than 36x24mm sensor... sure, that's a maybe.. Not holding my breath for that tho.

Eagerly awaiting the next teaser video.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 5, 2018)

Well this does not look as small as the mock-up makes out

https://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/new-leaked-images-of-the-nikon-full-frame-mirrorless/


----------

